# Rumor about licenses being purchased by PETA??



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So I hate ... really truly hate spreading rumors... sorry in advance for bringing this up but I'm really curious.

So I heard this weekend, that there is some kind of story or report published in some newspaper.... that a whole bunch of licenses were bought by a bunch of anti's in North Dakota.. in order to disrupt the deer season in some fashion. I can't find that article anywhere.

Anyone else hear about this? Can anyone find the story?

I'd love to squash this rumor if it is one...

Ryan


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

No have not heard of it ,but thanks for keeping it alive and spreading it to the world via the internet. Brilliant.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

You know other than a few people not getting a tag it's really not all that bad. The cost of the tag will go back to your fish and game. There will be a few less deer shot and best of all if they go out and try to disrupt the hunt and a game warden checks them they had better have their stamps and hunter safety cards also of theres a fine which inturn brings more money back to the state. Antis are not all that sharp, a simple hint to a warden and their plan backfires. This same thing happened a few years ago here in Wyo and this is exactly how it went down. It was pretty damn funny!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> So I heard this weekend, that there is some kind of story or report published in some newspaper...


Sounds credible Ry, did you hear that from the deaf-mute floating down dry river too!? He told me the same thing. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> > So I heard this weekend, that there is some kind of story or report published in some newspaper...
> 
> 
> Sounds credible Ry, did you hear that from the deaf-mute floating down dry river too!? He told me the same thing. :lol:


 :lol:

Hey I really had no idea... but I heard it from 2 different groups that hadn't talked about it between each other... so figured it must have been spreading around a bit....

Heck that is why it is a rumor... and why I'd like to squash it if unfounded.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't say whether it is true or not, but I heard that same rumor 2-3 years ago. If it were true that would explain why every other person you talk to got turned down for a buck this year.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I think it's a rumor. How many PETA members are in ND? How many would really go to a hunters ed class and then apply for a tag? , and be successfull at it? How come there were so many doe tags left? Why didn't they just buy those up as fast as they could? IF they are PETA members from out of state , how many out of state deer tags are issued? , and how many out of staters apply for those tags? The odds of PETA getting their hands on a lot of tags just isn't there .I think if they did get a tag it really wouldn't make a differance in you or me getting a tag or not.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

When PETA protests at the KFC in Moorhead there are only 6-8 people out there protesting, that I have seen a couple of different times.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

the might even go to hunter saftey and realize that were not a bunch of hartless sobs and have a change of heart, along with the money part mentioned above that tag getting burned or whatever is on more deer left for next year and so on and so on. maybe when they slam into one with their hybrid it will knock some sense into them :jammin: :jammin: :soapbox: :box: :2cents:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Not everyone needs hunters safety to buy a tag in ND.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

but you knew that....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I had a track athlete a few years ago that told me her mom buys a few tags a year and doesn't hunt. She buys them so 3 less deer get shot. This is NO LIE. The girl that told me that is as honest as they come.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Springer said:


> When PETA protests at the KFC in Moorhead there are only 6-8 people out there protesting, that I have seen a couple of different times.


They do exist. There is a blackjack dealer at the Burnt Creek bar in Bismarck that is a supporter of PETA and the US Humane Society. She was spreading her propaganda around the bar with flyers. I started quizzing her though and she didn't know squat about what either are about.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hopefully they all got buck tags. Maybe some mediocre bucks will survive the onslaught.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I myself am a member of PETA 
(People Eating Tasty Animals) :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I sure hope they do. That will give the state more cash and allow them to sell more tags since less deer are getting shot. Granted it would make managing them harder.

A few years go I read a story that was posted on fark where peta or some group like that bought a bunch of orange vests and put them on deer. There plan was to stop them from getting shot. You know you should not shoot at orange. Well the plan backfired on them and thousands of deer were killed because it make them very easy to see.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

People said:


> I sure hope they do. That will give the state more cash and allow them to sell more tags since less deer are getting shot. Granted it would make managing them harder.
> 
> A few years go I read a story that was posted on fark where peta or some group like that bought a bunch of orange vests and put them on deer. There plan was to stop them from getting shot. You know you should not shoot at orange. Well the plan backfired on them and thousands of deer were killed because it make them very easy to see.


ummmm so _HOW_ did they go about getting those vests on the deer?

just curious...


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

they threw money at them to distract them then shot them with a dart gun with a heavy dose of sedative at 5000fps, they only killed 75% of the targets so it was a huge success :withstupid: :withstupid: :soapbox: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :idiot: :idiot: :idiot: :idiot:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

From what I remember they darted and traped them. I think it happened in Ohio. I can not find that article. I know it sounds stupid but it would not be the first stupid thing done.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

hes right about that something like that did happen in ohio....i cant remember if it was exactly like he said but there was a case like that....im an indiana hunter i live right next to ohio line.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i live in ohio it did happen... they tried to rally in vinton county ...only problem was there was like some 3420 deer taken there... and they had 157 people dedicated to the cause. let them waste their money we, get it back they try and dispute us, but with wild life management, and projects going on, its we the sportsman who benefit from the cause. buy on!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

people getting turned down for a buck.thats sucks. my dad uncle , uncles brother and i all got buck tags. why wouldnt they give other people them?im just curious if there is different things going on in different states because i live in PA.well im sorry for you guys and girls who werent fortunate enogh to get them. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well i dont think its a problem unless you have to lottery for deer. if theres no lottery then they can buy all they want, and it just helps us out


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

PETA is stupid period.

although i am a member of PETA(People Eating Tasty Animals)

here we get a buck tag with the liscense. just a lot of wisconsin is earn a buck, and u cant shoot a buck until u shoot a doe first.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

there were some peta people in the duck pond one day with out guns and were just spoking ducks off the pond by screaming at them so i though in some t shot and when a duck flew in between me and them i let it have it duck was missed do to the big shot but the ****ing peta people were crying and wineing since they were a 100 yards out oops hunting accedent they called the game warrden and they got a ticket for harrasment of game and hindering the lawful taking of game. plus some pellets.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

lmao


----------

